# Looking For Carpet Offroad Tracks



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

I Heard This Was Getting Big.carpet Indoor Offroad,just Like Dirt Without The Dirt.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

I think Steve is supposed to be starting on the jumps for Classic today.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

NatalieMorgan said:


> I think Steve is supposed to be starting on the jumps for Classic today.


HE IS I JUST WANT TO SEE SOME OTHER TRACKS AND GET MORE INFO ON THE CARPET OFFROAD RACING


----------



## rcracer1120 (Nov 9, 2007)

ya at the track i race at we run on road off road carpet on fridays in the winter and sundays in the summer


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Indy Slot in Indianapolis runs 1/18th trucks on an indoor "offroad" carpet track on Fridays.


----------

